# Iron Mike - More man than ever?



## Tames D (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2007/07/17/mo-mike/


----------



## exile (Nov 6, 2007)

I looked at that picture for a while, and all I could think of was a line that I _think_ I read somewhere... `Time makes fools of us all'.

IN EDIT: found it! It was in a book by the mathematician Eric Temple Bell...


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 7, 2007)

Apparently the Golden Arches now carries a Supersize Ear McMuffin.


----------



## exile (Nov 7, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Apparently the Golden Arches now carries a Supersize Ear McMuffin.



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buldog (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey!  I wonder if Mike is into Kenpo now.  It looks very similar to the "kenpo paunch/ chi belly" one acquires after years of intense study.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Apparently the Golden Arches now carries a Supersize Ear McMuffin.


 

LMAO


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2007)

Ouch! Lots of him to love now, though.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 7, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Ouch! Lots of him to love now, though.



Just don't say no, even if he invites you to his hotel room just to "hang out"...


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 7, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Apparently the Golden Arches now carries a Supersize Ear McMuffin.


 
:lol: I nearly choked on my coffee...

But seriously, when I saw that picture it made me think about how such a *great* boxer fell so hard. Sad really.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 7, 2007)

buldog said:


> Hey! I wonder if Mike is into Kenpo now. It looks very similar to the "kenpo paunch/ chi belly" one acquires after years of intense study.


 
LOL


----------



## Tames D (Nov 7, 2007)

exile said:


> I looked at that picture for a while, and all I could think of was a line that I _think_ I read somewhere... `Time makes fools of us all'.
> 
> IN EDIT: found it! It was in a book by the mathematician Eric Temple Bell...


 
My first thought is that it might be photoshopped.


----------



## exile (Nov 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> My first thought is that it might be photoshopped.



Any chance of that, you think? Does it have any suspicious visual features that might suggest that? I know nothing about digital photographic magic; that possibility didn't occur to me...


----------



## Jai (Nov 7, 2007)

I think it's real. And that is very very sad if it's true. I agree, how the far the "baddest man on the planet" fell so hard so fast, and he just keeps falling.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 7, 2007)

exile said:


> Any chance of that, you think? Does it have any suspicious visual features that might suggest that? I know nothing about digital photographic magic; that possibility didn't occur to me...


I really don't think it's photo shopped. That was my first though because I couldn't believe Mike would let himself get so out of shape. I guess a rematch with Holyfield is out of the question.


----------



## exile (Nov 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I really don't think it's photo shopped. That was my first though because I couldn't believe Mike would let himself get so out of shape. I guess a rematch with Holyfield is out of the question.



Same thing happened with Buster Douglas after his mindbending upset match with Tyson. Guy went completely to seed... and for some reason, a boxer who goes to seed really does it 100%; he was looking absolutely grotesque a year or so after that match.

At this point, Tyson vs. Holyfield is... well, EH is gonna be too busy dodging the drug investigation, and MT too busy getting his blood pressure out of aneurysm range (judging by the look of him in that pic), to have time to mix it up with each other!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 7, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Apparently the Golden Arches now carries a Supersize Ear McMuffin.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:




buldog said:


> Hey! I wonder if Mike is into Kenpo now. It looks very similar to the "kenpo paunch/ chi belly" one acquires after years of intense study.


 
Either he's been at it in secret or he took a super intensive course because he definitely has the paunch of a master.


----------



## meth18au (Nov 8, 2007)

Poor Iron Mike.  He was one of my idols as a young one...

Bad lifestyle choices...clearly


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 9, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Apparently the Golden Arches now carries a Supersize Ear McMuffin.


 
LOLOLOL :lfao:


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 14, 2007)

exile said:


> Same thing happened with Buster Douglas after his mindbending upset match with Tyson. Guy went completely to seed... and for some reason, a boxer who goes to seed really does it 100%; he was looking absolutely grotesque a year or so after that match.


 
In Buster Douglas' case, he's diabetic, and between the laziness, his lack of any serious training, and his rotten eating habits, he ballooned to well over 400 lbs.  

The last I saw, Tyson was a healthy man (in body, not in mind), so it can only really be attributed to his lousy habits, and not insulin mismanagement!


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> In Buster Douglas' case, he's diabetic, and between the laziness, his lack of any serious training, and his rotten eating habits, he ballooned to well over 400 lbs.
> 
> The last I saw, Tyson was a healthy man (in body, not in mind), so it can only really be attributed to his lousy habits, and not insulin mismanagement!



Ah, that explains much. I hadn't realized that Douglas was diabetic. Diabetes is horrible at the best of times. I felt very bad for the guy at the timehe clearly had a hard time coping with the ferocious media attention and unexpected fameand the business about diabetes puts an addition poignant spin on his life.

With Tyson... well, the less said the better, maybe...


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anybody remember the Nintendo game from the 80's, "Mike Tyson's Punch Out."

It seems that he looks more like another character than his original persona...View attachment $hippoback.gif


----------

